# ooooooh toyota!!!



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

hahaha.. hella thought of the commerical as I was going to toyota to cover someones shift. it was.. interesting. 

face..
a lil bit of foundation.. powder..concealor
dark msf
dollymix blush
shimpange msf
pearl blossom b/p

eyes..
baselight paint
whistle e/s
mothbrown e/s
intoxicate e/s
violet trance e/s
carbon e/s
rite of spring e/s
vanilla pig.
nightfish f/l
benefit bad gal mascara
NYC glamour lashes (i know i always use these, but im in lovee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

lips..
pink treat c/l
blankety l/s
aloof l/s
love nectar l/g (i've been using this a lot too!)








good ol' dark msfn makes my tatas not look so white. lol.




how random is this... lol!!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

lovely eye make up
your stunning
and i want ur boobs
xxx


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

hehe thanks! they NEED to get bigger. just a tad


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

lol
wish i had big boobs insted of these lil bee stings!
chuh


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 24, 2007)

i think I'll just say what everyone's thinking: nice bewbs! LOL. But yeah fabulous makeup


----------



## Peaches (Apr 24, 2007)

Love your makeup and your top is HOT! What brand is it?



Love Nectar is the shiz. It is my favourite Lustreglass <3


----------



## amoona (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the make-up as always but ummmm ... is the paint in your room LV print?! Please explain where you got those stenciles haha. I want to paint my room like that!!!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 24, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 24, 2007)

gorgeous! okay i so need rite of spring now. i didn't get it originally cuz i have motif and vex.. but yeh right of spring would be hot too....


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2007)

How is it that you manage to always have flawless mu on?...Im in love with all of your looks girlie...thanks for sharing


----------



## Edie (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Love the make-up as always but ummmm ... is the paint in your room LV print?! Please explain where you got those stenciles haha. I want to paint my room like that!!!!_

 
Haha I was thinking the same thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although I couldn't paint that on my wall because my bf would kill me but gawd it looks hot


----------



## Jayne (Apr 24, 2007)

gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i always just LOVE your lips combo'


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 24, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 24, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## eighmii (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Haha I was thinking the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I couldn't paint that on my wall because my bf would kill me but gawd it looks hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh my god! i'm gonna atleast convince him to let me to a bathroom! thats amazing!


----------



## linkas (Apr 24, 2007)

Hottie!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 24, 2007)

Your MU always looks flawless since your complexion is so pretty!  Fantastic job on the MU, and I just want to say that I LOVE your room's walls (I am an LV fanatic too)!  Hotness as always girl!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2007)

HEY BOOBS!!!
Gorgeous as ever


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 24, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## MACisME (Apr 24, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## rosquared (Apr 24, 2007)

tutorial plz!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 24, 2007)

As gorgeous as ever! Did you really say you need bigger boobs? Mine are way too huge, want some of mine? lol


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 

 
_Love your makeup and your top is HOT! What brand is it?



Love Nectar is the shiz. It is my favourite Lustreglass <3_

 
It's a no-brander. lol.. I got it at Ross for like $9


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Love the make-up as always but ummmm ... is the paint in your room LV print?! Please explain where you got those stenciles haha. I want to paint my room like that!!!!_

 
about the walls.. This is my room at my mom's house. When we moved in, the room was originially babyblue. I paint the room 2 twice because the first coat of pink was too sheer (my dumbass didn't use a primer). I made the stencils myself out of poster board, and traced 'em one by one around my whole room. Then painted them, one by one. lol.. I probably worked all day and all night on it, and finished in about a week. Yea I basically had no life. Well.. what are you gonna do when your stupid dad is strict as hell and won't let you go anywhere? hahaha.. that's why.. I moved out!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 24, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Taj (Apr 24, 2007)

I was attracted to your beautiful make-up, but was quickly distracted by your yummy boobs! whoops!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_As gorgeous as ever! Did you really say you need bigger boobs? Mine are way too huge, want some of mine? lol _

 
oh yes! share the wealth! I don't want them to be super huge or anything.. just a liiiiiil bit more will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully my new birthcontrol pills will live up to its side effect of "breast enlargement". tahahahahaha


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 24, 2007)

Toyota Fairfield? I must visit when I get my car maintenanced next door (Acura).

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. As always


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 24, 2007)

You look beautiful! I used to have a Treo, I'm a Windows Mobile user now.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG... How perfect are you?


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 24, 2007)

I freaking love your FOTDs, always!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG!Im so JEALOUS!!!!u look so hot!!!!!!!


----------



## mzjae (Apr 24, 2007)

You look great! =]


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Toyota Fairfield? I must visit when I get my car maintenanced next door (Acura).

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. As always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep! I actually work @ hyundai, but they needed coverage at toyota.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks giiiirls


----------



## Saints (Apr 24, 2007)

Very hot!


----------



## Simi (Apr 24, 2007)

You girllllllllll looking very hot in that look. You are amazing. your makeup always perfect. I wish i could do like you. ..............


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 24, 2007)

You are the epitome of feminine beauty. What a stunning look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s OMG nice boobies. What bra are you wearing or is that pure natural talent??


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_You are the epitome of feminine beauty. What a stunning look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s OMG nice boobies. What bra are you wearing or is that pure natural talent?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha "pure natural talent"!! I was wearing this bra..
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/commerce/application/prodDisplay/?namespace=productDisplay&origin=onlineProductDisp  lay.jsp&event=display&prnbr=ZM-207534&page=1&cgname=OSPNKBAPZZZ&rfnbr=3459 
 but it's a nude color. There's no padding in it or anything, but it is a bit tight for the size, so I think that pops 'em up a bit more!


----------



## Dana72 (Apr 25, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2007)

needless to say you are ridiculously good-looking! love the makeup, hair, skin oh......and of course, the boobs.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 25, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous - and nice perky breasts as well


----------



## applefrite (Apr 25, 2007)

Very gorgeous . Your makeup is very genius .


----------



## Daligani (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha.. holy boobage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, freakin' spectacular!!! 
I *luuuuuurve* your EOTDs.. all of them. And I think I've finally figured out why. It's your eye shape, which I'm extremely jealous of btw, and the way you apply your shadows. You seriously have the _perfect_ technique going on for the shape of your eyes!! I mean, I think it would work for any color combo imaginable. You could do the exact same technique/style (or whatever you want to call it) every day of the week using different colors and they would all be gorgeous as simply because of the way you have them applied


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you make a tut!! You look stunning!! You are one hot babe!!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 25, 2007)

If you were my daughter, I, like your Dad, would also lock you away from all the boys lining up to date you Miss Hottie!  Your makeup is beautiful, as always.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Complete And Total Hotness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:


----------



## glued2mac (Apr 25, 2007)

Love the Look!  Gorgeous...


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 25, 2007)

you stunner! as always your makeup looks ridiculously good. (So good In fact I have lost my ability to spell...ridiculously looks wrong? is it wrong?)


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Haha.. holy boobage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, freakin' spectacular!!! 
I *luuuuuurve* your EOTDs.. all of them. And I think I've finally figured out why. It's your eye shape, which I'm extremely jealous of btw, and the way you apply your shadows. You seriously have the perfect technique going on for the shape of your eyes!! I mean, I think it would work for any color combo imaginable. You could do the exact same technique/style (or whatever you want to call it) every day of the week using different colors and they would all be gorgeous as simply because of the way you have them applied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!! I don't know any other way to do my eyes.. lol.. I look at everyone else's techniques, which are also great, and it doesn't look right on me! I think, the way I do my e/s, makes my eyes look bigger than they really are. lol!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_If you were my daughter, I, like your Dad, would also lock you away from all the boys lining up to date you Miss Hottie!  Your makeup is beautiful, as always._

 
hahahahah!!! girl please.. I've only had 2 boyfriends in my whole entire human existence


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_you stunner! as always your makeup looks ridiculously good. (So good In fact I have lost my ability to spell...ridiculously looks wrong? is it wrong?)_

 
spelling is overrated! who needs it!! hahaha!!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 26, 2007)

OHHH please do a tut for this...I am begging!


----------

